

Make Your Own Vacuum Tubes (2008) - iak8god
http://makezine.com/2008/01/07/make-your-own-vacuum-tube/

======
curtis
I was wondering the other day if it would be possible -- assuming you had the
scientific knowledge -- to make functional vacuum tubes using iron age or even
bronze age technology.

The answer to this question is, of course, unlikely to be of practical use.

